# 24h finale  Ligure



## Waldduese (28. November 2011)

Hallo, 

weiß jemand ob, und wann das 24h Rennen in Finale Ligure ausgetragen wird???

Viele Grüße und eine schöne Adventszeit euch allen

Rainer


----------



## sven1 (28. November 2011)

2012 wird es offenbar zwei Rennen geben: für Einzelfahrer am 19./20. Mai (Weltmeisterschaft!) und für Teams am 26./27. Mai

Quelle: 
http://twitter.com/#!/24hfinale 
http://www.24hpassion.it/content/view/1198/1010/lang,it/

Gruss
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (30. November 2011)

oOOOO hmmm fahr ich soloe, doer im team... gruebel...


----------



## ]:-> (19. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
wie lang ist denn ca. eine Runde mit wievielen hm?
Was ist so die durchschnittliche Rundenzeit (nur grob zum Einschätzen, wegen der technischen Passagen dürfte es ja relativ "langsam" sein, oder?)


----------



## ]:-> (28. Dezember 2011)

Ok, nun gibts ja neue Infos. 8,3km/350hm also die Streckendaten.

Was mich am meisten interessieren würde, wie schätzt ihr es für Einzelfahrer ein - ist es eher ein Vor-oder Nachteil, dass die 24h Solo getrennt von den anderen Teams ausgetragen werden?


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Dezember 2011)

Es hat den grossen nachteil
, dass sie nun 200euro startgebuehr wollen... und das ist definitiv zu viel!

Sent from my U20i using Tapatalk


----------



## ]:-> (29. Dezember 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Es hat den grossen nachteil
> , dass sie nun 200euro startgebuehr wollen... und das ist definitiv zu viel!
> 
> Sent from my U20i using Tapatalk


 
Ja krass, habe keine so richtigen Infos dazu gefunden.
Damit ist es bei mir definitiv raus - leider das einzige 24h solo, das mich gereizt hätte.


----------



## anton001 (2. Januar 2012)

hi

also 2011 waren es 12km pro runde, höhenmeter waren es ca. 310m. ich habe als einzelfahrer ca. 45min pro runde gebraucht. 
die strecke war einfach ein traum, viel trailanteil, super ausblick und ne bombenstimmung zu jeder zeit.

der startpreis für 2012 ist wirklich dick, aber wieviele WMs kann man im leben erleben? ich habe mich angemeldet.  allerdings denke ich ist die trennung ein notwendiges übel. es werden sicher viele teilnehmer aus übersee kommen. im gesamten wird sicher die partystimmung leiden, da es keine "rumsitzenden" teamfahrer gibt. 

ich freue mich auf jeden fall sehr und kann es trotz des preises nur empfehlen.

grüße
anton


----------



## simeon.vogt (6. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Stuttgart für meine Frau, die aus beruflichen Gründen erst ab Freitagmittag (25.5.) weg kann. 
Ich bin zu dem Zeitpunkt schon dort... 
Sie wäre dann in Stuttgart-Zuffenhausen, könnte aber auch woanders hin in Stuttgart kommen. Sie hat kein Rad dabei, aber ein bisschen Gepäck.


----------



## s_works (11. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

wer kann mir denn sagen, wie das da unten so abläuft? Wir haben im Camping Platz nichts mehr bekommen. Kann man sein Zelt einfach so neben der Strecke aufbauen oder wie macht ihr das bzw. ist der Campingplatz die einzige Zone fürs Fahrerlager?

Was würdet ihr empfehlen?
lg


----------



## anton001 (11. Mai 2012)

Hallo 
wir waren letztes Jahr unten, es war super.
Um einen Zeltplatz haben wir uns ganz blauäugig nicht gekümmert.
Wir sind in der Nach von Donnerstag zu Freitag gegen 1Uhr angekommen, haben Ricardo den Veranstalter getroffen und dann nach seinem Ratschlag unser Lager auf der grünen Wiese aufgeschlagen.
Der Zeltplatz vor Ort ist so klein, da passen sowieso nie alle drauf. 
Im Umfeld gibt es soviele Wiesen, die bis zur Startzeit am Samstag in das ganz große Fahrerlager verwandelt werden, durch die vielen unzähligen Zelte die drauf stehen.
Grundsätzlich sichert zeitiges kommen die besten Plätze. 

Wenn Du weitere Fragen hast, nur zu.

Grüße
Anton

P.S. 3-4 Impressionen vom letzten Jahr
http://afriedrich.com/sport/24h-finale-ligure/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s_works (11. Mai 2012)

super - so oder ähnlich hab ich mir das gedacht/gewünscht. Wir werden schon ab Donnerstag dort sein.

Gibt es auch Duschen vor Ort?


----------



## anton001 (11. Mai 2012)

welches wochenende denn? zum teamrennen, oder solo WM?
wir werden auch schon donnerstag im laufe des nachmittags aufschlagen, zur solo wm

na dann bis in finale


----------



## simeon.vogt (11. Mai 2012)

Seit ich dabei bin, wurden die Wiesen direkt hinter dem Start immer zum Campingplatz verwandelt und es ist wohl auch so gedacht, dass sich die Fahrer dort niederlassen können. Wegen Platzmangel müssen dann auch andere Wiesen herhalten. Duschen und Fahrradwaschplätze werden an der Straße, Klohäuschen an der Straße und am Schotterweg hinter dem Camp aufgebaut, aber nur für die Dauer der Veranstaltung. Wer mag, kann natürlich auch auf den "richtigen", kommerziellen Campingplatz.


----------



## s_works (11. Mai 2012)

Wir sind das 2te Wochenende dort - zum Teamrennen.

Zu allem Überfluss ist uns heute der vierte Mann (samt Betreuer) abhanden gekommen. 

Also wer hat noch nicht - wer will noch mal? 24h plagen für 59,- im Viererteam. 

Nein im Ernst - gibts noch jemanden der gerne kurzfristig mitfahren würde? Das Tempo ergibt sich dann schon - eher zügig. Sollte also nicht gaaaaanz langsam sein.


----------



## s_works (29. Mai 2012)

so wieder zurück vom Rennen in Finale Ligure 2012.

An dieser Stelle muss einfach einmal erwähnt werden, wie gut diese Veranstaltung ist! Die Strecke ist aus technischer Sicht absolut interessant und sucht mit Sicherheit seinesgleichen unter den 24h Rennkursen. Die Rundenlänge soll gegenüber dem letzten Jahr zwar etwas zugenommen haben, aber da ich keinen Vergleich habe kann ich das nicht werten oder gar bestätigen.

Zu viert sind wir 456 km geradelt und sogar die agonisti auf den vorderen Rängen etwas geärgert.

Eine Wiederholung kann ich sogar heute einen Tag nach dem Rennen nicht gänzlich ausschließen.


----------



## sven1 (29. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand zufällig eine GPS-Aufzeichnung von der diesjährigen Strecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s_works (30. Mai 2012)

ja kann ich dir besorgen... schreib mir alles weitere per pn. Format mail usw....


----------



## Lostpilot (1. Juni 2012)

Den Veranstaltern kann man nur ein dickes Lob aussprechen. Das war eine gewaltige logistische Herausforderung, die sehr gut gelöst wurde.

Das Rennen hat unheimlich viel Spaß gemacht. Die Atmosphäre auf dem Track war absolut fair und der Umgangston freundlich. Aus fahrerischer Sicht hatte die Strecke alles, was man sich wünscht. Knackige Anstiege, ein absolut geiler, flowiger Downhill. Ständig ging es auf und ab. Und zwischendurch der Blick aufs Meer...ich bin noch immer berauscht. Der Wetterbericht hat zum Glück für das Event versagt  Nur ein kurzer nächtlicher Regenguß anstatt der verregneten Veranstaltung. Ansonsten warm und meist sonnig 

Nächstes Jahr werden wir wieder teilnehmen 

Hat eigentlich jemand den Link zur Ergebnisliste?


----------



## zeitweiser (3. Juni 2012)

bin im nächsten Jahr auch wieder dabei.
Jetzt gehts zuerst nach München.


----------



## Rattlesnake (6. Juni 2012)

Lostpilot schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand den Link zur Ergebnisliste?



Hier gibt's die Ergebnisliste. In der XLS Datei sind sogar die einzelnen Rundenzeiten aufgeführt.

War ein geiles Event. Wir sind vermutlich nächstes Jahr auch wieder dabei. Dagegen ist Duisburg ja ein Kindergeburtstag.


----------



## rxx (8. Juni 2012)

weiss man schon wann das Rennen nächstes Jahr stattfindet?


----------



## Lostpilot (8. Juni 2012)

Rattlesnake schrieb:


> Hier gibt's die Ergebnisliste. In der XLS Datei sind sogar die einzelnen Rundenzeiten aufgeführt.
> 
> War ein geiles Event. Wir sind vermutlich nächstes Jahr auch wieder dabei. Dagegen ist Duisburg ja ein Kindergeburtstag.



Danke!


----------



## baloo (4. Juli 2012)

rxx schrieb:


> weiss man schon wann das Rennen nächstes Jahr stattfindet?



Würde mich auch interessieren, wann die 2013er Ausgabe statt findet?
Hat hier jemand schon Infos?


----------

